# Mad Max Cometh!



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Looking at the viability of vehicle transportation in a less than lawful situation, I come to realize my sensible sedan might not be the best vehicle to rely on for an aggressive exfil of an area that might become hostile. 
While I realize that having a completely custom mad-max style off road speedster like this might not be viable,









But my thoughts then turned to a question. What about tricking out a light pickup, made to focus on agility while also providing some storage for gear & scavenged supplies?









This seemed to be a good alternative to buying an armored hummer or sinking tens of thousands into building a post-apocalypse racecar. 

*What vehicle are you going to rely on in a grid down situation*? I'm not looking to bug out, as I'll be moving to the countryside soon. But looking at maintaining a vehicle with tires, gas & parts, I see practicality should win out over fantasy, at least for me. Your needs & expertise may be drastically different than mine. 

What are your thoughts for your post-shtf vehicle? Off road beast, Honda Civic dropped to the pavement, something in between?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I plan on using my daily driver. It's *no*t all tricked out with racks and bars, plastered with lightbars, Rotopax's and shovels, lifted 16 inches and two winches. I've adopted the 'gray man' concept... it looks like any other truck driving down the road.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great way to blend in Back Pack Hack!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My post-SHTF vehicle has four hooves and a surly disposition.


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee,v8, 4WD. Although not full frame, it is at least a uni-frame with real frame rails vs a uni-body that has the rails essentially stamped in the floor plans. It is also the last Grand Cherokee to have solid axles front and rear. She is always packed for a camping trip, so it is essentially ready to go at any time. She also always has a BOV kit in her that includes tools, common repair parts, all fluids including various stop leaks. Aside from catastrophic failures, there is not much I cannot repair roadside out of that kit. If I am unable to get to the Jeep for whatever reason, my BOB is always in the trunk of my DD Camry no matter where I go. I'd be glad to share the BOV pack out list, if anyone is interested....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Early 90's F-350 diesel 4x4. Older version with IDI none of that new fancy stuff allowed. Have 4 and counting. Remember the ole one is none and 2 is one.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Almost unlimited fuel source in certain parts of the country.

Wood gas vehicles: firewood in the fuel tank

Godspeed


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm where everyone would run to when SHTF so no need for a vehicle with fancy stuff to get here.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Echo47 said:


> What are your thoughts for your post-shtf vehicle? Off road beast, Honda Civic dropped to the pavement, something in between?











All terrain and fuel efficient, green technology allows no cabin footprint... lol
Or whatever I'm driving. Hopefully something like this.











Back Pack Hack said:


> I plan on using my daily driver. It's *no*t all tricked out with racks and bars, plastered with lightbars, Rotopax's and shovels, lifted 16 inches and two winches. I've adopted the 'gray man' concept... it looks like any other truck driving down the road.


Just add a Condeferate flag and a MAGA bumper sticker and you will be the "Grayman" in my area with all the tricked out gimmicks.



Kauboy said:


> My post-SHTF vehicle has four hooves and a surly disposition.


My thinking as well... when I get tired of the LPCs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wraithofroncollins said:


> .....allows no cabin footprint... lol.......


Do educate us on this new, mysterious technology.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do educate us on this new, mysterious technology.


The first true boot made for U.S. military service was the Jefferson Boot in *1816*, which had the distinctive feature of not differentiating between the left and right foot. Through many conflicts, this original boot has been adapted, updated, and overhauled to produce the modern versions in use by the U.S. Army.

The LPC or Leather Push Carrier uses a unique technology were one pushs down on the ground and falls forward briefly to land on the other LPC. Allowing one to move forward with no fuel and emits no carbon dioxide. Speed can be increased by operating the LPCs faster.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wraithofroncollins said:


> The first true boot made for U.S. military service was the Jefferson Boot in *1816*, which had the distinctive feature of not differentiating between the left and right foot. Through many conflicts, this original boot has been adapted, updated, and overhauled to produce the modern versions in use by the U.S. Army.
> 
> The LPC or Leather Push Carrier uses a unique technology were one pushs down on the ground and falls forward briefly to land on the other LPC. Allowing one to move forward with no fuel and emits no carbon dioxide. Speed can be increased by operating the LPCs faster.


But....... how does it prevent footprints in a cabin?


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But....... how does it prevent footprints in a cabin?


You take them off outside or at the door.


----------



## R. Zangier (10 mo ago)

Echo47 said:


> Looking at the viability of vehicle transportation in a less than lawful situation, I come to realize my sensible sedan might not be the best vehicle to rely on for an aggressive exfil of an area that might become hostile.
> While I realize that having a completely custom mad-max style off road speedster like this might not be viable,
> View attachment 114588
> 
> ...


Light trucks for the win! Ford Ranger XLT ANY day! Plus, that second truck picture looks fantastic, me want.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> The first true boot made for U.S. military service was the Jefferson Boot in *1816*, which had the distinctive feature of not differentiating between the left and right foot. Through many conflicts, this original boot has been adapted, updated, and overhauled to produce the modern versions in use by the U.S. Army.
> 
> The LPC or Leather Push Carrier uses a unique technology were one pushs down on the ground and falls forward briefly to land on the other LPC. Allowing one to move forward with no fuel and emits no carbon dioxide. Speed can be increased by operating the LPCs faster.


Don't you get it? We are the carbon life forms "they" want rid of. When I was in the service I thought they were called leather personnel carriers?


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I am thinking about converting a bike into an e-bike then getting a foldable solar panel to charge it. I don't plan on bugging out so this would just be to move me around the city to get supplies. There is a bike route out of the city that goes through a disused rail line. It intersects an old road system only locals know about. The road was made redundant after the highways were put in. Should I need to get out of the city there are trails that cross that way.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr.penguin said:


> I am thinking about converting a bike into an e-bike then getting a foldable solar panel to charge it. .....


You'll find you're going to end up with very very very long charge times. In order to charge from a single panel, you'll need to go with a 12v battery system. Most ebikes use higher voltage batteriess, and that becomes problematic when trying to charge with solar. You'll need to generate a voltage higher than the standard 18 volts a single panel outputs. So you'll need multiple panels wired in series. 

Then you'll need a charge controller that can both handle that higher voltage as well as output the voltage needed for the ebike battery.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You'll find you're going to end up with very very very long charge times. In order to charge from a single panel, you'll need to go with a 12v battery system. Most ebikes use higher voltage batteriess, and that becomes problematic when trying to charge with solar. You'll need to generate a voltage higher than the standard 18 volts a single panel outputs. So you'll need multiple panels wired in series.
> 
> Then you'll need a charge controller that can both handle that higher voltage as well as output the voltage needed for the ebike battery.


Good thing I'm an electronic technician then. Getting the power isn't the problem just use two 12 volt panels in series to get the 24v needed. The hard part is charging the lithium battery safely without causing a fire. I will need to get a smart charger and get it to run on DC by bypassing the ac power supply.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr.penguin said:


> Good thing I'm an electronic technician then. Getting the power isn't the problem just use two 12 volt panels in series to get the 24v needed. The hard part is charging the lithium battery safely without causing a fire. I will need to get a smart charger and get it to run on DC by bypassing the ac power supply.


If the ebike is going to be 24v, then all you need is a charge controller that is capable of 40 volts or more input and an output of 24 volts. Easy peasy. My home solar system is based on 4 panels in parallel and 24 volts output. 48 volts is another voltage that is somewhat common in both the ebike and solar worlds. So 24v should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a 4runner. Or my old CRV.. No need to advertise..
Where am I going to go anyways.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Usernameforyou said:


> Don't you get it? We are the carbon life forms "they" want rid of. When I was in the service I thought they were called leather personnel carriers?


Either or...


----------

